# Wer kennt sie noch? Die Turbotaste an alten PCs



## Kreon (15. November 2008)

zu Zeiten eines 386, 486 und Pentium 1 gab es noch ne Turbo Taste am Gehäuse, die dem Rechner das eine oder andere MHz mehr spendiert hatte. 

Auf der Arbeit läuft noch so ein Ding, da die Software, die wir benötigen nur noch auf so einem alten Rechner zu laufen scheint (oder so ähnlich  )

Dabei hab ich mir aber überlegt:

Wieso gab's die Taste überhaupt, wenn sie doch eh jeder aktiviert gelassen hat (so war das zumindest bei mir früher)

und was ganz komisch ist: bei besagtem Rechner auf der Arbeit ist die Turbotaste gedrückt und die Digitalanzeige am Case zeigt mir 29 MHz an. Als ich mal drauf gedrückt habe und die Taste herauskam, wurden mir plötzlich 5x MHz angezeigt (also mehr). Hat da einer beim Zusammenbau nen Fehler gemacht oder wie kann das sein?


----------



## SteveatMC (15. November 2008)

Ich kenn die Taste noch von meinem 486er, die war auch ständig aktiviert, hab aber nie drauf gedrückt, um zu sehen, was passiert. Merkwürdiges Phänomen :-o 

Damals waren das noch richtige "Desktop"-PCs, weil sie meist unter dem schweren Bildschirm auf dem Schreibtisch standen


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

Bei mir ist so eine Taste auf der Tastatur


----------



## SuicideVampire (15. November 2008)

Kreon am 15.11.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> zu Zeiten eines 386, 486 und Pentium 1 gab es noch ne Turbo Taste am Gehäuse, die dem Rechner das eine oder andere MHz mehr spendiert hatte.
> 
> Auf der Arbeit läuft noch so ein Ding, da die Software, die wir benötigen nur noch auf so einem alten Rechner zu laufen scheint (oder so ähnlich  )
> 
> ...



Mein alter 486er hatte auch so eine Taste, die auch defaultmäßig aktiviert war (damit hatte der dann 100 MHz  ). Aber irgendwie erinnert mich der Overdrivemodus vom Core i7 an die gute alte Turbotaste


----------



## bsekranker (15. November 2008)

[url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo-Taste schrieb:
			
		

> Wikipedia[/url]]Die Turbo-Taste sorgte bei PCs der 8086er bis Pentium-Ära für eine gewollte *Verringerung der Rechenleistung*, um die Abwärtskompatiblität zum IBM-Standard zu gewährleisten. Dieses erfolgte oft durch Verringerung des Taktes (meistens auf die Hälfte oder ein Drittel des normalen Taktes), aber auch durch Hilfsmaßnahmen wie dem Abschalten des Level-1-Cache oder eine Verringerung der Taktfrequenz des Front Side Bus.


Deshalb müsste der Schalter eigentlich "Anti-Turbo-Taste" heißen.


----------



## Lordnikon27 (15. November 2008)

Hatte ich auch mal am PC, da konnte man von 16 auf 8 MHz runterschalten, habs aber nie gemacht, sah nie nen Grund  :-o


----------



## Kreon (15. November 2008)

bsekranker am 15.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [url=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbo-Taste schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aha, dann wird mir einiges klar (bis auf die Namensgebung    )


----------



## Mothman (15. November 2008)

> Wer kennt sie noch? Die Turbotaste an alten PCs


Ich. 
Allerdings habe ich nie einen Grund gehabt den Turbo zu deaktivieren.^^
Wie war das von 16 auf 33 MHz oder so .. ich weiß es garnicht mehr. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich den auch immer "drin" den Knopf.
Mein PC hatte auch noch am Gehäuse ein Schloss, wo man den PC mit einem kleinen Schlüssel abschließen konnte. Dann ging er nicht mehr an.


----------



## FetterKasten (15. November 2008)

Mothman am 15.11.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC hatte auch noch am Gehäuse ein Schloss, wo man den PC mit einem kleinen Schlüssel abschließen konnte. Dann ging er nicht mehr an.



das is ja geil
sowas bräuchte man eigtl. heutzutage auch wieder

is ja auch einleuchtend: alles kann man abschließen. auto, fahrrad, schreibtischschublade. aber warum nicht den pc?^^ da is ja schließlich das wichtigste überhaupt alles drin 

oder so nen funschlüssel wie bei autos, das bräuchte man für den pc^^


----------



## MrWichtel (16. November 2008)

Hatte ich auch damal s   von 32 auf 16 Mhz.

Hab ich sogar genutzt immer wenn ich Descent 2 gezockt habe, lief mir sons immer zu schnell


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. November 2008)

MrWichtel am 16.11.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch damal s   von 32 auf 16 Mhz.
> 
> Hab ich sogar genutzt immer wenn ich Descent 2 gezockt habe, lief mir sons immer zu schnell



Das lustige an meinem 486er war, dass er ein Display für die Taktfrequenz auf der Vorderseite des Gehäuses hatte, dass immer 66MHz anzeigte, obwohl der Rechner mit 100MHz lief


----------



## Kreon (16. November 2008)

MrWichtel am 16.11.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch damal s   von 32 auf 16 Mhz.
> 
> Hab ich sogar genutzt immer wenn ich Descent 2 gezockt habe, lief mir sons immer zu schnell



Hab Descent 2 auf nem Pentium 1 mit 75 MHz gespielt. Ob mit oder ohne Anti-Turbo weiß ich nicht mehr,  aber selbst mit Anti-Turbo dürften es mehr als 32 MHz gewesen sein und es lief genau richtig


----------



## Kreon (16. November 2008)

SuicideVampire am 15.11.2008 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein alter 486er hatte auch so eine Taste, die auch defaultmäßig aktiviert war (damit hatte der dann 100 MHz  ). Aber irgendwie erinnert mich der Overdrivemodus vom Core i7 an die gute alte Turbotaste



overdrive ist doch zum Übertakten da, aber bei der Turbo-Taste handelt es sich doch quasi um Untertakten


----------



## Schisshase (16. November 2008)

Mothman am 15.11.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC hatte auch noch am Gehäuse ein Schloss, wo man den PC mit einem kleinen Schlüssel abschließen konnte. Dann ging er nicht mehr an.


Ja, das war eine tolle Sicherheitsmaßnahme gegen unbefugten Zugriff. Zumal man die Schlüssel paarweise bei Conrad und in fast jedem Computerladen nachkaufen konnte.


----------



## Mothman (16. November 2008)

Schisshase am 16.11.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 15.11.2008 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt.^^
Da wurde außerdem auch nur der Powerknopf "verriegelt". Zur Not konnte man - glaube ich - auch das Gehäuse aufmachen und den entriegeln. Oder - wie du sagtest - sich einfach einen Schlüssel nachkaufen, da die - klugerweise - alle gleich waren.   

Ich fände mal einen PC geil mit Zündschlüssel. Wenn man den Schlüssel dreht, fährt der Rechner hoch (im Idealfall mit einem Motor-Geräusch).


----------



## unpluged (16. November 2008)

SuicideVampire am 16.11.2008 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 16.11.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit der Anzeige von 66 war immernur ein Fake, tatsächlich befinden sich an der Rückseite der LED Anzeige nur Jumper oder Kurzschlußbrücken die lediglich die LED Anzeige an bestimmten Punkten mit Spannung/Strom versorgen um die einzelenen LEDs zum Leuchten zu bringen, eine bestimmte Sensorik steht da gar nicht dahinter (Computersteinzeit    )


----------



## SuicideVampire (16. November 2008)

unpluged am 16.11.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> SuicideVampire am 16.11.2008 12:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, gut zu wissen


----------



## bierchen (16. November 2008)

Mein erster PC war der überholte 386er meines Vaters mit Win 3.11.
Das gabs die Taste auch. Man konnte wählen zwischen 10 und 40 MHz.


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. November 2008)

Natürlich kenne ich das Ding aus der DOS-Ära noch!   
Für ein paar Spiele war das nützlich, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich schon damals immer nur herumgespielt und geschaut, welchen Effekt die Taktraten auf welches Spiel bzw. welche Anwendung haben.
Von "Benchmarks" war da allerdings noch nicht die Rede.


----------



## MrWichtel (16. November 2008)

Kreon am 16.11.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> MrWichtel am 16.11.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh war damals noch sehr sehr klein ( so 7 jahre?!  ), vllt. hat mir das Ruckeln auch einfach beim zielen geholfen oder es war mir an sonsten zu hektisch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2008)

Kreon am 15.11.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> und was ganz komisch ist: bei besagtem Rechner auf der Arbeit ist die Turbotaste gedrückt und die Digitalanzeige am Case zeigt mir 29 MHz an. Als ich mal drauf gedrückt habe und die Taste herauskam, wurden mir plötzlich 5x MHz angezeigt (also mehr). Hat da einer beim Zusammenbau nen Fehler gemacht oder wie kann das sein?



die taste ist letztlich nur n schalter - afaik nutzen einige mainboards den auch zum untertackten.

warum man einen rechner langsamer als möglich betreiben will, ist mir aber bis heute schleierhaft. (sparmechanismen&co gabs damals ja noch nicht)


----------



## bsekranker (18. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 18.11.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> warum man einen rechner langsamer als möglich betreiben will, ist mir aber bis heute schleierhaft. (sparmechanismen&co gabs damals ja noch nicht)


Das war notwendig wenn ältere Programme für einen bestimmten Prozessor (i.d.R. IBM) geschrieben wurden und auf einem neueren Modell zu schnell liefen, weil z.B. Verzögerungsschleifen vom Prozessortakt abhingen. Ging afaik vor allem um Spiele.


----------



## Ma-an (3. Dezember 2008)

Kreon am 15.11.2008 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt sie noch? Die Turbotaste an alten PCs


Meld.

An meinen ersten PC (386er mit 33Mhz) zurückdenk.
Hatte die Taste damals allerdings nie genutzt - als kleiner Milchbubi hab ich von allem außer dem Power-Knopf die Finger gelassen 

Man war das kultig - die Diskettenversion von Monkey Island 1 ... Scheibe für den Kopierschutz suchen geh ...  
Müsste ich eigentlich mal wieder rausholen, hab den Rechner noch irgendwo auf dem Speicher *hust*


----------

